# Cubecart Product Thumbnail Question



## double_wood (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Wondering is there a way to display thumbnail that's different from the picture uploaded?

e.g. I love my current thumbnail display but when clicked, I wish to show front and back of the shirt so that the customer can see what's the design at the back of the shirt.

noob.com.sg/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=1

Do I have to modify the php or there's other easy way out?

I ever tried to upload thumbnail that's created externally to the thumbnail folder but the page goes hair wire... =/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. As far as I am aware, there is no easy way to change the image in Cubecart.*

*I have seen thumbnails link to an external image source with Cubecart, so it obviously can be done.*

*Have you tried doing a search on the cubecart forums? May be that someone has already found a solution on there.*

*Hope this helps.  *


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

double_wood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wondering is there a way to display thumbnail that's different from the picture uploaded?
> 
> ...


I don't know if there's a way to use a separate thumbnail image than your main product image. 

When you upload the product image, the thumbnail image is automatically generated on the fly.

What you could do is upload *additional* product images for each product and then use the *Product Images with Javascript Preview mod* to show the thumbnails right below the product. 

That way the customer can see and click on the thumbnails under the product to show the different views of the t-shirt that you upload.

If you really need it to work the way you described, I'm sure one of the programmers/modders at the cubecartforums.org site could whip up something to do what you described: CubeCart Unofficial Third-Party Services - CubeCartForums.org Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## double_wood (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Will.

Thanks Rodney.
Looks like that's the alternative way to make my idea works.


----------

